# New Kung Fu Comedy on NBC?



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 19, 2006)

http://comingsoon.net/news/tvnews.php?id=12555

Mr. & Mrs. Smith director Doug Liman is teaming with writer Dave Caplan for a kung fu comedy set up at NBC, reports Variety.


The untitled half-hour show revolves around a pair of brothers who find themselves taking care of their mom and her restaurant. In order to afford her dream retirement home, they're forced to become bounty hunters -- and they decide to use the martial art of kung fu rather than firearms to get the job done.

-----------------------

This from the writer for The George Lopez Show...could be funny!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2006)

Intersting, as if Kung fu hustle was not enough 

By the way what is Wing Chun (Shaolin) kung fu?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a shame that martial arts programs can't stay on the air.  I miss Martial Law and the very short lived Black Sash.  It was a little Dawson's Creekish but I liked that the show was based in the dojo.


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 20, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:
			
		

> It's a shame that martial arts programs can't stay on the air. I miss Martial Law and the very short lived Black Sash. It was a little Dawson's Creekish but I liked that the show was based in the dojo.


 
I dont think i watched one episode of Martial Law.
Watch the movie SPL (Sha Po Lang) has Sammo Hung vs Donnie Yen

Black Sash which I saw and REGRET watching couldnt have went off the air any faster.  Terrible.  I like Russell Wong better in the tv show Vanishing Son.  Wong is a great MA and sorry to not see him in more movies.

Guess were stuck with watching Texas Ranger With A Walker since that is the only show in syndication.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 20, 2006)

For some reason when I hear of MA tv shows I think of Chuck Norris and Ernie Reyes Jr. in Side kicks.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll watch it at least once if it ever goes on the air


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll give the show a chance.  I've liked almost everything MA-related I've seen on TV.  I go back as far as the Green Hornet (barely).  I watched Kung-Fu all through the 70's and some Walker, Black Sash and Martial Law, too.  Lol...even a little Buffy now and then


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 21, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'll give the show a chance.  I've liked almost everything MA-related I've seen on TV.  I go back as far as the Green Hornet (barely).  I watched Kung-Fu all through the 70's and some Walker, Black Sash and Martial Law, too.  Lol...even a little Buffy now and then



Too bad we can't take classes in "slayer" hehe...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 21, 2006)

Perhaps this is being too cynical on my part, but it seems as if a show is any good, it'll be cancelled soon. 
At least that's been my experience. TV shoots for the lowest denominator.
JMHO


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 3, 2006)

Who are the actors playing brothers in the sitcom


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 3, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I'll give the show a chance.  I've liked almost everything MA-related I've seen on TV.  I go back as far as the Green Hornet (barely).


Whaddya mean "*barely*"??? I remember rushing home from school to catch the show!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2006)

Heh, I'll be interested to see it!


----------



## Wild Bill (Dec 4, 2006)

matt.m said:


> For some reason when I hear of MA tv shows I think of Chuck Norris and Ernie Reyes Jr. in Side kicks.


 
It was Gil Gerard (Buck Rogers) who stared with Ernie Reyes Jr. in the Side Kicks TV show.  It was also known as The Last of the Elecrtic Knights.


----------



## zDom (Dec 4, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Intersting, as if Kung fu hustle was not enough



I LOVED the Kung Fu Hustle! A strange movie, but has some GREAT fight sequences in it, IMO.

I felt that Kung Pao made fun of the kung fu movie genre. But with the Kung Fu Hustle, I felt like the writer-director (and star of the film) shared a love of the genre was laughing WITH the genre's fans.

As for the topic of this thread: if it has great fight sequences, count me in!  I'll definately give it a chance, comedy or not.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 12, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> It was Gil Gerard (Buck Rogers) who stared with Ernie Reyes Jr. in the Side Kicks TV show. It was also known as The Last of the Elecrtic Knights.


Yep. The confusion probably comes from the fact that Chuck Norris made a movie called Sidekicks (unrelated to the TV show).


----------

